# Fly guide recommendations for Clearwater FL



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Brian Jill
Court Douthit


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

Dave Dant out of Gulfport. Does great night trips, day trips, and combinations……


----------



## Mtntop (Mar 25, 2020)

I second Dave, awesome human being and fly guide


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ethan Kiburz is great and I highly recommend him.


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

Capt. Court douthit 
@recreationspecialist


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Another for Capt. Court Douthit with Recreation Specialist.


----------



## Waterlog (May 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Much appreciated.


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

I went with Captain Dustin Pack of Flytide Charters. Good guy and put us on fish


----------

